# AppleTV vs. Boxee Box?



## •MACMAN• (Dec 9, 2002)

Hey all,

I have been using an AppleTV (unmodified) for years and have loved it. I rarely use it for renting or purchasing content from the iTunes Store. Instead, I use it pretty much exclusively to stream content from iTunes on my iMac. I rip all my music (Apple Lossless), movies and other content to iTunes, using Handbrake for anything video. Since my iMac is always on I don't need onboard storage, I just stream everything over my 802.11N network (Airport Extreme).

Now my dilemma (Now here comes my question), should I get a new AppleTV? My plan has been to move my original AppleTV to the Kid's playroom and hook it up to their flatscreen HDTV. They know how to use it. It's so simple to operate, which I LOVE. I have placed a pre-order for the new AppleTV. Again, as I stream there is no loss to me not having a hard drive. I also presume that it is only a matter of time before the Canadian Networks start offering TV show rentals. Afterall, we EVENTUALLY got our iTunes Music Store and Movie Rentals in Canada. I also suspect that with Netflix launching their streaming service in Canada this Fall that we'll also get that feature in due time.

I'm now reading a lot about this new Boxee Box coming out this fall as well. From what I can tell its main advantage is having access to all that beautiful web content out there in cyberspace. However, as a Canadian all that beautiful content is blocked correct? I have never used the Boxee Software either. Is it as simple and elegant to use as the AppleTV? Is there any real advantage of a (double the price of an AppleTV) Boxee Box to a Canadian? Don't bother about 1080p. There's no content anyway, save for Blu-Ray content which I have a Blu-Ray Player for.

What are your opinions? I need ease of use (for kids and wife). I stream ALL my content. I'm happy with 720p video. I would like easier access to TV shows (preferrably for free) but that doesn't seem possible from a streaming perspective.

Thoughts? Should I stick with Apple? Go Boxee?

Cheers!


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Might want to wait for google tv to be announced/released/specified. 

Myself, I'm going to a completely different solution. (but we don't talk about fight club  )


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

You should consider ATV flash and that allows boxee on the ATV you already own!

John


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

+1 for ATV Flash. A lot of the content is blocked, but there are ways around it if you're really determined to go that route.

Personally I find the Boxee box ugly as sin, it doesn't look like it would fit in anywhere.


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, my understanding with Boxee is that half the content will be blocked from us Canucks. That's how it usually seems to go anyway.


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

*1 Vote for AppleTV*

Personally, I prefer the Apple TV to the Boxee GUI - I think it's a bit better designed, more intuitive and simpler (especially for the family). I too have loved my AppleTV ever since I got it and also use it to stream content from my local iTunes - plus the occasional movie rental from the iTunes store.

Btw macman... consider RipIt. I'd been using MactheRipper and Handbrake for years - and started using RipIt last month ($20). Wow, it rips, encodes for AppleTV (or other), compresses and copies into iTunes all in one giant step! I love it (especially since it apparently uses a built-in Handbrake to encode). Insert DVD, click "compress" and walk away... so easy.:clap:

I ordered the new Apple TV the moment it was available... should be interesting to see what kind of features and content it adds as time goes on.


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Being in the US I am also considering the Roku box. Support for everything Apple doesn't support, Netflix, Amazon streaming and Pandora for radio. I like the pretty interface on the AppleTV but it's just too closed in for my liking.


----------



## •MACMAN• (Dec 9, 2002)

Thanks so far guys. Definitely will look at RipIt. Does it encode Meta Data as well??

I think if I was in the US my decision would be much more difficult. So many more options south of the border for sure.

Cheers,
Jason.


----------



## MacDaddy68 (Dec 1, 2009)

Unfortunately, no - Ripit doesn't import metadata  but as their "Compress" feature is still in beta (works awesome though) - I'm hoping this will be something they add. Please?

I'm with you on product availability in the US - I think I'd also have a harder time choosing AppleTV if I lived in the US. So many more cool options. And even importing them won't work... *sigh*


----------



## darkscot (Nov 13, 2003)

I use this after ripit for meta: Kerstetter.net - MetaX
not perfect but usually does the job


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Netflix has now launched in Canada looks good. 7.99 a month for unlimited streaming. To all your devices, they specifically mention game consoles iPhones and ipads. I assume the apple tv isn't mentioned yet as the new ones haven't started shipping. Speaking as someone who tends to download a lot this is the first pay television service I could actualy see myself using. I'll be starting my one month free trial when I get home to check out the selection...


----------



## pcronin (Feb 20, 2005)

Too bad most Canadian ISPs aren't unlimited.


----------



## noir (Apr 24, 2008)

I myself am leaning towards Boxee Box. The main incentive there for me is that it will stream .avi from my laptop as well as being able to play 1080p. I've tried playing around with the Boxee applicationon my macbook. The UI isn't horrible but yea I agree a lot of the content is blocked for Canada which is a bummer, but all in all for more capabilities I'd go with Boxee over the better AppleTV UI.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

noir said:


> I myself am leaning towards Boxee Box. The main incentive there for me is that it will stream .avi from my laptop as well as being able to play 1080p. I've tried playing around with the Boxee applicationon my macbook. The UI isn't horrible but yea I agree a lot of the content is blocked for Canada which is a bummer, but all in all for more capabilities I'd go with Boxee over the better AppleTV UI.


I just preordered the Boxee box, and already use a VPN to get access to UK and US sites on my mini. Pandora, check. Hulu, Hulu Desktop, check. BBC iPlayer, check. $36 a year, with Witopia. Look into it. 

And why don't you try out the Boxee software before making a decision? It's free. I happen to like Plex better, but don't want to buy another Mac Mini for the secondary TV.


----------



## noir (Apr 24, 2008)

milhaus said:


> I just preordered the Boxee box, and already use a VPN to get access to UK and US sites on my mini. Pandora, check. Hulu, Hulu Desktop, check. BBC iPlayer, check. $36 a year, with Witopia. Look into it.
> 
> And why don't you try out the Boxee software before making a decision? It's free. I happen to like Plex better, but don't want to buy another Mac Mini for the secondary TV.


I will check this out tonight thank you milhaus. _Will you be able to use the VPN on the boxee box itself or is it only for the boxee application on my macbook?_

Edit:
Found this post on another forum after some searching for those interested:


> Hi
> You can enter your VPN settings inside the Boxee Box.
> Regards
> 
> ...


I'm guessing it should be ok with Witopia as well then


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

You might also consider getting a Wii,
I've found that I use Netflix on my Wii more often than my Apple TV.

Makes you wonder eh?

It's great to rip dvd's to the Apple TV,
But for instant TV shows and Movies for $8.00 a month...
The Wii with Netflix is king.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

But the Wii only supports 480p while some Netflix movies and shows are in HD.


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

Milhaus, how long have you been using Witopia? Thanks.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

I've only been using Witopia for a few weeks now. There have been reports in the past that it wasn't working, but those have clearly been fixed now. As for the questions about hulu in Boxee, there is no Hulu app within Boxee. I use Hulu Desktop for that for now. To access Hulu in boxee, you need to use the boxee broswer, which is somewhat painful. There is a Hulu app within Plex. So many options when you have a real computer ...


----------



## noir (Apr 24, 2008)

Works like a charm. Have much more discovering to do in the boxee world but I definitely think I will be preordering boxee box in the coming weeks.

(also goofing around with an American Netflix account) working out great!


----------

